# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Игровой руль Defender Extreme Turbo Pro

## Labs

Компания Defender, один из лидеров рынка периферии и аксессуаров для персональных компьютеров, представляет игровой руль Extreme Turbo Pro. Это первый руль Defender, предназначенный не только для игр на компьютере, но и для использования с игровой приставкой Sony PlayStation.

Руль идеально подойдет для тех пользователей, которые любят играть, удобно устроившись в кресле или на ковре: с игровым рулем Extreme Turbo им больше не придется отказываться от своих предпочтений. Устройство имеет не только настольное, но и наколенное крепление, а особая форма руля позволяет использовать в качестве упора как любую горизонтальную поверхность, так и ноги игрока.

Установка устройства не требует много времени или выполнения каких-то сложных действий. Достаточно подключить его через USB-интерфейс, отрегулировать высоту и наклон рулевого колеса, сесть в любом удобном положении – и можно начать игру с максимальным комфортом.

Как и другие игровые рули Defender, Extreme Turbo  Pro  наделен большим количеством кнопок, на которые можно назначить все необходимые команды. Кнопки дополнены восьмипозиционным переключателем видов. Блок рычага переключения скоростей и ручного тормоза является самостоятельным устройством, так что расположить его можно так, как удобно именно вам. Само рулевое колесо имеет диаметр 280 мм и способно поворачиваться на 180°.

Эффект вибрации рулевого колеса делает игру максимально реалистичной. А резиновое покрытие не дает рукам скользить во время напряженной игры. Отметим, что устройство совместимо с такими версиями операционной системы Windows как 98/ 2000/ ME/ XP/ VISTA/7.

С игровым рулем Defender Extreme Turbo Pro любителям компьютерных игр больше не придется отказываться от своих предпочтений, ведь он имеет не только настольное, но и наколенное крепление, а особая форма руля позволяет использовать в качестве упора как любую горизонтальную поверхность, так и ноги игрока.

----------

